# محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة​ 




 
من هنا 
http://engineeringvideos.net/​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## HISHAM" (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي محاضرات روعة أرجو أن تزودنا بالكثير منها 
عاجز عن شكرك حيث أنني كنت أبحث عن محاضرات فيديو في ال
structural 
وخصوصا في الديناميك
أرجو منك المزيد

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يوليو 2010)

واو واو واااااااااااااااااااااااو
الموقع دا جمييييييييييل
كان فين راح منا فين دا
شكرا أخي الكريم جمايلك مغرقانا
هاتلنا عوامات بقا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

هل هذه المحاضرات للمشاهدة فقط ام يمكن تحميلها

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة , محاضرات ‏(



1 2 3)

 جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Vampoor (8 يوليو 2010)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (8 يوليو 2010)

> هل هذه المحاضرات للمشاهدة فقط ام يمكن تحميلها



حاولت تحميلها بـ Sothink لكن فشلت
ولكن وجدت وصلات تحميل من المصدر نفسه
http://www.engineeringvideos.net/features/download/download.html
بل هناك وصلة لتحميل كل الفيدوهات مرة واحدة بحجم 2.5 جيجا 
موقع مذهل
أكرر شكري لك


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي مع خالص تقديري


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## taha aref (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> هل هذه المحاضرات للمشاهدة فقط ام يمكن تحميلها
> 
> تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
> 
> ...




Yes, sure 
you can download anything you would like to 

Enjoy


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> واو واو واااااااااااااااااااااااو
> الموقع دا جمييييييييييل
> كان فين راح منا فين دا
> شكرا أخي الكريم جمايلك مغرقانا
> هاتلنا عوامات بقا



You're very welcome my brother 
Enjoy


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

More coming very soon 

just wait


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي محاضرات روعة أرجو أن تزودنا بالكثير منها
> عاجز عن شكرك حيث أنني كنت أبحث عن محاضرات فيديو في ال
> structural
> ...




More coming very soon


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

يمكنكم تحميل اي محاضرة

اختاروا Download فقط


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> هل هذه المحاضرات للمشاهدة فقط ام يمكن تحميلها
> 
> تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
> 
> ...



* يمكن تحميلها*


----------



## alamri22 (8 يوليو 2010)

واو واو واااااااااااااااااااااااو
الموقع دا جمييييييييييل
كان فين راح منا فين دا
شكرا أخي الكريم جمايلك مغرقانا
هاتلنا عوامات بقا


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

alamri22 قال:


> واو واو واااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> هاتلنا عوامات بقا




????????


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير



*شكرا أخي الكريم *


----------



## last.gladiator (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع فى المتقى


----------



## الغااائب (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

*لمن يريد تحميل المحاضرات*

هذا الرابط للتحميل 
فقط اضغط بزر الماوس الايمن ثم اختار حفظ باسم على اي محاضره تريد 
وهذا الرابط
http://www.engineeringvideos.net/features/download/download.html
اذا لم تنفع هذه الطريقة اعلموني بذلك 
ممكن اللي عنده ماكينتوش ما تزبط


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

في انتظار ردودكم وتقييمكم للموضوع 
ولا تنسوا الدعاء لامي بالشفاء ،، اهم شئ


----------



## parasismic (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

parasismic قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

شكرا لردكم ومروركم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي موضوعك الرائع


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي موضوعك الرائع


*شكرا لردكم ومروركم*


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

More coming very soon


----------



## العبقرية (11 يوليو 2010)

محاضرات جميلة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
اللهم اشفى والدته ووالدتى وامهات المسلمين شفاء لا يغادره سقما


----------



## amrelsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

amrelsayed قال:


> اكثر من رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا



Thank you


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

العبقرية قال:


> محاضرات جميلة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> اللهم اشفى والدته ووالدتى وامهات المسلمين شفاء لا يغادره سقما



Amine


----------



## تامر شهير (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز

URL=http://www.alfeqh.com]




[/URL


----------



## الامير الجارح (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على ردكم ومروركم


----------



## ss_online1 (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور


----------



## m66666677 (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على ردكم ومروركم*​


----------



## mody_09 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا . لكن وصلة التحميل لا تعمل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
الموقع اكثر من رائع
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## m66666677 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mody_09 قال:


> شكرا . لكن وصلة التحميل لا تعمل



No, it does work
try again


----------



## m66666677 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> الموقع اكثر من رائع
> شكرا مرة اخرى



Thank you for you response


----------



## hawkar1 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m66666677 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

hawkar1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 

شكرا لردكم ومروركم


----------



## engineer ghaly (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you all


----------



## m66666677 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

I just would like to let you know that you can buy videos from that website
Not all the videos are free ​


----------



## زهرة سليم (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررراً جزيلاً ..........والله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## ijeibrahim (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هادي الروابط 
لكن بدها فلوس عشان تعمل داونلوود
ارجو الحل لانها من زمان بدور على هيك مواقع


----------



## m66666677 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ijeibrahim قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هادي الروابط
> لكن بدها فلوس عشان تعمل داونلوود
> ارجو الحل لانها من زمان بدور على هيك مواقع




No sir

it is free 

some of them are not free , but the rest is free


----------



## shuaa said (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد طيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
أخي محاضرات روعة أرجو أن تزودنا بالكثير منها 
عاجز عن شكرك حيث أنني كنت أبحث عن محاضرات فيديو في ال
structural 
وخصوصا في الديناميك
أرجو منك المزيد

تقبل تحياتي*​


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng md (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هادي الروابط 
لكن بدها فلوس عشان تعمل داونلوود
ارجو الحل لانها من زمان بدور على هيك مواقع*​


----------



## m66666677 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

eng md قال:


> *مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هادي الروابط
> لكن بدها فلوس عشان تعمل داونلوود
> ارجو الحل لانها من زمان بدور على هيك مواقع*​


:70:


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (23 فبراير 2011)

بوركت اخي


----------



## فارس الافق (23 فبراير 2011)

اعتد انها بالشراء ...

عموما مشكووووووووووور


----------



## jak88 (26 مايو 2011)

thanx sir


----------



## teo_is_me (10 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 يونيو 2011)

تسلموووواكلكم يا احلى صحبه


----------



## بن سلة (13 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (14 يونيو 2011)

m66666677 قال:


> محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة​
> 
> ​
> من هنا
> http://engineeringvideos.net/​



جزاك الله خيرا

و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله



إسلام علي قال:


> حاولت تحميلها بـ sothink لكن فشلت
> ولكن وجدت وصلات تحميل من المصدر نفسه
> http://www.engineeringvideos.net/features/download/download.html
> بل هناك وصلة لتحميل كل الفيدوهات مرة واحدة بحجم 2.5 جيجا
> ...




للاسف الرابط لا يعمل برجاء واضع الرابط الذى من الممكن ان يتم التحميل منه جميع الفيديوهات مرة واحده وشكرا و جزاك الله خيرا



فارس الافق قال:


> اعتد انها بالشراء ...
> 
> عموما مشكووووووووووور



هى اول محاضرة فى كل فصل مجانا و الباقى للشراء ده اللى لحظته والله اعلم


----------



## hsissi (14 يونيو 2011)

amiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine ya allah


----------



## m66666677 (15 يونيو 2011)

Eng_Ahmed Esmat قال:


> هى اول محاضرة فى كل فصل مجانا و الباقى للشراء ده اللى لحظته والله اعلم



you can download a lot of things you want and you can watch it online as well


----------



## مهندس مدني طموح (14 يوليو 2011)

اخي الله يمدك بعلم لا متناه


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 يوليو 2011)

رااااائع جدا جدا
بارك الله فيك ياهندسه


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جارى المشاهدة


----------



## engineer ghaly (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور لك اخى جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## م:وحيد على (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## a7med fahmi (17 فبراير 2012)

_thanks_


----------



## asd2011 (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## المشمهندس حماده (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## moonabc (5 أغسطس 2012)

*طلب فديوهات دورة شرح لتصميم المنشأت المعدنية*

السادة المهندسين الكرام أريد محاضرات أو دورة في تصميم المنشأت المعدنية علي أن تكون شروحات فديو وكيفية إستخدام البرامج المختلفة في تصميم المنشأت المعدنية 
شكرا لكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد وجيه الظاظا (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

